# Anyone own a bubble hockey game?



## Remax

I currently own a carrom bubble hockey game with a big plastic pedestal. Its a very nice game, but I have been tossing the idea of buying a used chexx game. I like the automatic puck release, and the game seems to play much faster. The only ones I find in bars are beat up and the gears are stripped, so I dont get to enjoy them that much. Or if there are any other stick hockey games you recommend im all ears. Im trying to find a used one for less than $1,000. I havent seen any other brands that I like besides chexx and carrom.


----------



## Remax

I have been looking quite a bit for a chexx game. I have come across 3 of them. One was sitting in a garage for 4 years, electronics disconnected so I couldn't test it. The owner wanted too much. I called a guy off of craigslist about an arcade and he has one in a roller rink that he might sell for $1,000. Its in good condition besides a cracked dome. I should find out this week if he is going to sell it. The last one is a maybe sell in about 2 weeks for about $1,000-$1,100. Nothing on ebay locally and nothing on craigslist either.


----------



## bigrushhead

I looked for a good used Chexx for quite awhile, but ultimately decided to buy a new one. Too bad "Ice" doesnt sell them direct, cause they are only an hour from me. Ended up buying it on Ebay, and everything went smoothly.


There is a Chexx website/forum where members sometimes sell their games, as well as custom players, etc. The price for new has gone up $500.00 in the last 2 Years, so I wonder how many new games are sold every year. They are not cheap.


I would try and buy used from someone who has it in their home, cause it takes 2 people to play, and probably wont get allot of play overall, compared to an ice arena or arcade. There are hour meters on them, so ask how many hours it has if you find one you like.


Looking for a Bobby Orr Power Play pinball machine next, they are even harder to find.


----------



## Remax

I sold my carrom tonight and im picking up a used chexx tomorrow. Its a mid 80's USA vs Russia with a blue base. I posted an ad on craigslist and used a bunch of keywords for pinball games and someone found it. Hes a pin collector and had a chexx sitting in his garage. I just added those keywords last night so it worked out well. I also picked up a claw game a couple days ago in good condition. These arcade games are starting to get addicting. Im looking for a shuffle bowler and megatouch next. When will it end?


----------



## Remax

I picked up the game yesterday and love it. I could keep it as-is, but im spending some money on restoring it. It was built July 1983. Everything on it is original. The ice is in good shape, but it was peeling a little in some areas, and the ramps were yellowed. Im ordering new ice, 4 gear boxes, puck, coin bezel/reject door, dome polish, grips/bumpers, exterior graphics, and a few other small parts. All the electronics work great and theres no issues. The base is a little beat up, so I have been wondering what I should do with that. The other crappy part is it wont fit in my door to the basement, so I need to modify the door frame a little to get it down there.


----------



## DinoT




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Remax* /forum/post/17897613
> 
> 
> The other crappy part is it wont fit in my door to the basement, so I need to modify the door frame a little to get it down there.



I am not familiar with a Chexx....I have a Super Chexx and the base can detach from the dome. Have you checked to see if that is possible on yours?


If you refurb it, you may want to get some gears as those can strip. Also, if you have light scratches you can get them out with the flame polishing technique. Search for this which is popular with pinball restorers. I use it on my pinball ramps and was also able to take out most scratches from my dome.


Dino


----------



## Remax

The only difference between a chexx and a super chexx is the scoreboard on yours keeps track of shots on goal, and a few audio differences. I detached the top from the base and the base was too big. The door at the top of my stairs is only 30" and it was about 1.5" too narrow. Im going to remove the frame and it should fit down there no problem.


I have been searching google on flame polishing without much luck. Can you give me any tips or advice? Maybe a few links? I saw some people recommend 375-400 degrees, but didnt mention what they used or how they did it. Have you tried it on your dome? Also nobody really talks about polishing Lexan. Most flame polishing I saw was on acrylic.


----------



## aktick

Looks like about $1,000 is the going rate for a used Super Chexx?


Curious if anybody has played Shelti or Carrom games for a comparison? Only I've ever played is Super Chexx, at hockey arenas growing up. Price difference for new ones is so much, that I'd like to at least hear what people think of the cheaper ones before setting my sights on Super Chexx.


And of course they aren't easy to find used...did just come across this one, which is the first I've seen FS in Wisconsin in the few months I've been looking - http://madison.craigslist.org/tag/1669937092.html


----------



## Remax

I had the top of the line carrom with the pedestal base and the super chexx is in a league of it's own. The super chexx plays faster and a lot smoother. It's definitely worth the money over the other games by far. The good part about buying a used game is if you decide to sell it you will always get your money back unless you over pay. I paid $900 for mine and I replaced the ice and 4 gears. $1000 is about average unless the game is less than 5 years old and mint condition. Those will fetch closer to $2,000.


Fyi ice is making a brand new version of the super chexx and they are releasing info May 1st. I have heard its a home use version without any electronics and possibly legs so they can compete with the less expensive tables. No word on price or exact features, but check their site may 1st.


That table you posted looks pretty beat up or really dirty. I would see how his painting job is, and also find out if it's a real super chexx or just a regular chexx. The regular chexx has a long black board mounted on the back side (opposite of coin door), and you will see the heat sink on the outside. The super chexx does not have that. See if the gears are stripped ($25 a piece), ice condition ($120) broken players ($16 a piece). All of those little parts will add up. Scoreboard and main pcb are the really expensive parts, so if those work you should be fine.


----------



## eagles99


We love our super chexx and even did a couple custom teams. My 15 year old son Cody loves the game so much he wrote a review about the game on his blog http://codysgameworld.com/superchexx/


----------



## Larkdean

Remax said:


> I currently own a carrom bubble hockey game with a big plastic pedestal. Its a very nice game, but I have been tossing the idea of buying a used chexx game. I like the automatic puck release, and the game seems to play much faster. The only ones I find in bars are beat up and the gears are stripped, so I dont get to enjoy them that much. Or if there are any other stick hockey games you recommend im all ears. Im trying to find a used one for less than $1,000. I havent seen any other brands that I like besides chexx and carrom.


Hey,

I am currently in a similar situation to the one that you were in. I have been looking to buy a bubble hockey table soon and I am debating between these: http://bestbubblehockey.com/ like you. 

It's been a few years, so could anyone say whether or not they believe if carrom has caught up to chexx at all? -thank you


----------



## Remax

Larkdean said:


> Hey,
> 
> I am currently in a similar situation to the one that you were in. I have been looking to buy a bubble hockey table soon and I am debating between these: http://bestbubblehockey.com/ like you.
> 
> It's been a few years, so could anyone say whether or not they believe if carrom has caught up to chexx at all? -thank you


Chexx is the best. I sold the Carrom a long time ago and owned a chexx, super chexx, and super kixx in the past. Find a good deal on a nice used Chexx machine.


----------



## eagles99

*Buy a Super Chexx Hockey game They are the Best!*

I would hold out and keep looking for a chexx hockey game or Super chexx. You can also get a great deal on a chexx from the factory. We have had both and there is no comparison between them.


----------



## Merr89

Remax said:


> I currently own a carrom bubble hockey game with a big plastic pedestal. Its a very nice game, but I have been tossing the idea of buying a used chexx game. I like the automatic puck release, and the game seems to play much faster. The only ones I find in bars are beat up and the gears are stripped, so I dont get to enjoy them that much. Or if there are any other stick hockey games you recommend im all ears. Im trying to find a used one for less than $1,000. I havent seen any other brands that I like besides chexx and carrom.


Hi,

I have a used Chexx Bubble Hockey Game, if you are still interested. It works well, sound works, puck ejects and it plays the National Anthem. The dome has some scratches, but overall its in good shape.


----------



## Remax

Merr89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a used Chexx Bubble Hockey Game, if you are still interested. It works well, sound works, puck ejects and it plays the National Anthem. The dome has some scratches, but overall its in good shape.


I posted that 6 years ago. I've owned two super chexx and a super kixx since then.


----------



## mkehockey

Merr89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a used Chexx Bubble Hockey Game, if you are still interested. It works well, sound works, puck ejects and it plays the National Anthem. The dome has some scratches, but overall its in good shape.


I have been looking for a used Chexx game where can I contact you to get more information. Thanks


----------



## Aeron12

aktick said:


> Looks like about $1,000 is the going rate for a used Super Chexx?
> 
> Curious if anybody has played Shelti or Carrom games for a comparison? Only I've ever played is Super Chexx, at hockey arenas growing up. Price difference for new ones is so much, that I'd like to at least hear what people think of the cheaper ones before setting my sights on Super Chexx.
> 
> And of course they aren't easy to find used...did just come across this one, which is the first I've seen FS in Wisconsin in the few months I've been looking -


The going rate for a used Super Chexx depends greatly on the condition. One in good condition is going to be closer to $2000 & probably more.
Any used Super Chexx that I have seen that is $1000 or less, is in pretty sad shape and needs a lot of work...and parts are expensive.

Gear Boxes are like $25/ea.
Replacement players are about the same...$25 each.
Puck ejector mechanism is like $70.
A new dome is $200-$300.
A new pcb is $300+.
A new scoreboard is insane. Another $300 or more.
The plastic magnetic pucks are $25 for two.

I've been looking myself, doing a lot of research and this is what i've been seeing.


----------



## da1duc

So I picked up a used chexx years ago, to do a full refresh you are looking at almost 700 in parts. I paid 500 for a non-working one. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

